# hey it's "ben" from the A&E show "Intervention"



## robcypher

what up

just chillin, trying to survive.

you can see my shit on lj robcypher.livejournal.com

don't eat triple Cs that's what I have learned.

what it be holla at a nigga

ps the dextroverse sucks


----------



## Mariposa

Wow, is this really you Ben?  I saw your show.  Have you gotten clean yet?  You seemed to be in a really bad place


----------



## robcypher

im getting better...check my livejournal


----------



## youarewhatyouis

ohhhhh shit! I saw that show!

did a&e pay you anything?


----------



## Rogue Robot

welcome.  so what brings you to bluelight?


----------



## indelibleface

I haven't seen that episode yet. I've only read second hand reports of serious DXM addiction, and it doesn't seem very pretty. DXM is actually quite an amazing entheogen despite the bad rap it tends to get, with the ability to produce incredibly deep and powerful psychedelic experiences, and I hate to see when things like this become abused and turned into something simply vile and damaging.

I used to take DXM here and there in college, and at higher doses I found it absolutely profound. I only took it sparingly, finding the idea of drinking cough syrup regularly abhorrent, and I became nervous with regards to potential chronic toxicity.


----------



## thugpassion

Cool, and welcome. Your the kid that was getting twacked on DXM? right. I think you also were the person that had  that hooker/pimp scene on their show also. Anyways, Iv never tried tripple Cs (always went for the other/better shit) that shit had you tore up though.


----------



## Damien

hahahah what's up dude?


----------



## ladyinthesky

welcome to bluelight 
i remember your intervention episode


----------



## Santiagod

Woah. Fascinating story Ben. Out of all the stories on that show, I have to say yours is the most memorable one. 

 Hope you're getting better broham. Good to have you on board.


----------



## robcypher

yeah guys, those triple cs were tearing up my sanity via the antihistamines. I started to think I was a cyborg with "obey" microchips in my head. It was scary. I knew cccs were bad but at the time I didn't care what happened to my health...but it was scary how the delusions slowly crept in my head and seemed perfectly rational to me. antihistimanes, those flesheaters.

woo. still dex, but only with zicam or robotussin max...the gels give me the shits due
to the artifical sugars they're packed with. delsym is some weird plastic-feeling shit.

they also put me on klonopin, so that and weed has lowered my dxm abuse somewhat.

we'll see how things turn out.


----------



## robcypher

btw, I'm here because I was looking for a respectable pharm site and unfortunetly I was reduced to using the dying usenet groups and the elitist fascist fucks over at the dextroverse.

I see this board is much better. I like.


----------



## Slay

actually i never seen the show but welcome to the board keep in mind that we arent a "pharm site" i suggest have a look at our mission statement at the top of this forum, youll find plenty of information about us (if your looking for a pharm related website, rxlist.com is one of the best on the web imo give it a try)


----------



## Rogue Robot

Well, I'll remind you to read the Bluelight User Agreement, and I'll mention that we're not here to provide you with sources. . Our focus here is on harm reduction.


----------



## auto238367

play nice


----------



## robcypher

if you have problem with them pls take it personal or use your blog or whatever you have, this is just not the place for it. i guess you need to tone it down, flaming people like this only makes you look like a troublemaker person. no offense but i wont let this happen in my forum and i dont think theres any other staff member on this board let you do it also


----------



## cdubb

wadddup BEN


----------



## neMMMM

hows it going, new here too..been reading on here alot but never posted, some interesting things and great people


----------



## rachamim

What is "Intervention?"


----------



## Rogue Robot

rachamim said:


> What is "Intervention?"



Intervention.  It's what you would expect, really.


----------



## Unknown

^^^
A show on A&E that helps addicts get clean.


----------



## Unknown

Come to think of it, I do remember the Ben episode of Intervention. I remember this episode really troubling me. I really hope soon that you open your eyes, and put your high IQ to use. You could make this whole experience a tool for future struggles. Good luck!


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Damn, d00d your show was pretty powerful IMO.  Welcome to bluelight.


----------



## Hillbilly Dan

Welcome to Bluelight Ben. We don't give hookups but everyone here is chill and willing to help out and answer questions.

I saw your show and you seem like a really smart kid. I hated to see that DXM did that to you. Good luck in all your future treatments.

Peace


----------



## xui

Any time I see people that have extreme DXM problems like that.. I'm just left dumb. I really can't imagine how anyone could love that feeling that much.. just... ehh.. 

But hey, to each his own, right?


----------



## lollerskater

Welcome, Ben.


----------



## NewbieMibles

xui said:


> Any time I see people that have extreme DXM problems like that.. I'm just left dumb. I really can't imagine how anyone could love that feeling that much.. just... ehh..
> 
> But hey, to each his own, right?



Sounds to me like these people do not realize that this is happening to them. If they did your probbbaly right they would not "Love" it enough. 

 Mal

l


----------



## alicat72

robcypher said:


> yeah guys, those triple cs were tearing up my sanity via the antihistamines. I started to think I was a cyborg with "obey" microchips in my head. It was scary. I knew cccs were bad but at the time I didn't care what happened to my health...but it was scary how the delusions slowly crept in my head and seemed perfectly rational to me. antihistimanes, those flesheaters.
> 
> woo. still dex, but only with zicam or robotussin max...the gels give me the shits due
> to the artifical sugars they're packed with. delsym is some weird plastic-feeling shit.
> 
> they also put me on klonopin, so that and weed has lowered my dxm abuse somewhat.
> 
> we'll see how things turn out.



hello. welcome to bl.....

i have to ask, why would you take zicam? it's a homeopathic med....it will have no effect on you nor will it potentiate any other med.....


----------



## candygram

alicat72 said:


> hello. welcome to bl.....
> 
> i have to ask, why would you take zicam? it's a homeopathic med....it will have no effect on you nor will it potentiate any other med.....



Zicam Cough Max has DXM in it.


----------



## LiLc

No fucking way! Your really ben? I don't believe it! 

IF thats really you then welcome to bluelight dude, you've been brought up in some great topics of discussion on this board :D


----------



## alicat72

candygram said:


> Zicam Cough Max has DXM in it.


huh. shows ya what i know. that amazes me because we use to carry zicam at the health food store and it has always been marketed as "safe"....no harmful ingredients.....the main ingredient being a homeopathic formulation of zinc.....


----------



## NewbieMibles

xui said:


> Any time I see people that have extreme DXM problems like that.. I'm just left dumb. I really can't imagine how anyone could love that feeling that much.. just... ehh..
> 
> But hey, to each his own, right?



By the Sounds of things they do not realize that this is happening.

Regards
Mal


----------



## NewbieMibles

Opps sorry about the double post.

Mal


----------



## Rogue Robot

ok, this thread has ran it's course.  NMI is meant for welcoming new people, not for making a mockery of them.


----------

